# Leasing property for hay production



## TexAg92 (Nov 3, 2009)

I recently purchased a property for recreational use for my family which has around 120 acres of bermuda pasture. I am planning on looking for someone who would like to cut and bale hay off the property and was curious as to what the most common deals are? I have no need for the hay...just would like it hauled off and sold by the baler. Are leases, similar to a cattle lease, common for hay operations? Appreciate anyones input. Thanks!

MD


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

Where are you located? Around here its by the acre. If you lease it out make sure the people leasing it takes care of it and not run it into the ground.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I lease property by the acre. Some acreage I bale I buy the standing crop and pay by the bale.


----------



## TexAg92 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm in Oklahoma btw. Curious as to what the per acre rates are that you all see on average?


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

The price varies. We have some land leased that we don't pay anything for just as long as we maintain it and keep the place looking nice. These is mainly because the past leasers ran the fields into the ground and we are bringing back to production. If the fields are in good shape probably $10-15 an acre but if work is needed to the meadows then the price goes way down. How close are you to Paris, Tx?


----------

